# Politics and News > World Affairs >  M-103 Motion ===Canada Sharia

## Madison

Not a joke ....FREEDOM OF SPEECH

----------

Big Bird (03-03-2018),Big Dummy (03-03-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Little beta man Turdo getting cucked by Islam again.

----------

Madison (03-03-2018)

----------


## Madison

Just can`t wait for 2019 ..I hope Canadians will be *bright* lucide anough to vote Conservatives ...that`s the ONLY way to be back on a right track for Economy, Immigration shit, Freedom of speech etc... 

People I know all of them are sick and tired of that clown


He`s just like Obozo +  
Destroy America/Canada yes HE can 
the bastards

----------

Big Bird (03-03-2018)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Just can`t wait for 2019 ..I hope Canadians will be *bright* lucide anough to vote Conservatives ...that`s the ONLY way to be back on a right track for Economy, Immigration shit, Freedom of speech etc... 
> 
> People I know all of them are sick and tired of that clown
> 
> 
> He`s just like Obozo +  
> Destroy America/Canada yes HE can 
> the bastards



    Who's Faith Goldy? 



  Joe :

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Madison (03-04-2018)

----------


## Madison

> 



That`s why we need to vote for Canada Conservative Party
rid of the red color/libtards

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Just can`t wait for 2019 ..I hope Canadians will be *bright* lucide anough to vote Conservatives ...that`s the ONLY way to be back on a right track for Economy, Immigration shit, Freedom of speech etc... 
> 
> People I know all of them are sick and tired of that clown
> 
> 
> He`s just like Obozo +  
> Destroy America/Canada yes HE can 
> the bastards


It is funny @Madison . . . the Canadians I have been talking to down here in Florida during the snowbird season all say to me, " I don't talk politics" when I ask or mention Turdeau's name. 

It seems that many are terribly bothered by their choice of this douche bag but are afraid to admit it.

----------

Madison (03-04-2018)

----------


## Madison

> It is funny @Madison . . . the Canadians I have been talking to down here in Florida during the snowbird season all say to me, " I don't talk politics" when I ask or mention Turdeau's name. 
> 
> It seems that many are terribly bothered by their choice of this douche bag but are afraid to admit it.


Maybe they did vote for that bitch...and they are ashamed ...think about it 
in 2015 80% of Canada did vote for Turd(o) islamic whore

Hopefully they will do the right choice in 2019  ...one fuckin year from now ...seems so far away for me ..too far away!  
Lets get rid of that bastard!
ass-kicking.jpg

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> It is funny @Madison . . . the Canadians I have been talking to down here in Florida during the snowbird season all say to me, " I don't talk politics" when I ask or mention Turdeau's name. 
> 
> It seems that many are terribly bothered by their choice of this douche bag but are afraid to admit it.



  Haaaawaaaa --- Don't get shot.




 Joe :

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Maybe they did vote for that bitch...and they are ashamed ...think about it 
> in 2015 80% of Canada did vote for Turd(o) islamic whore
> 
> Hopefully they will do the right choice in 2019  ...one fuckin year from now ...seems so far away for me ..too far away!  
> Lets get rid of that bastard!
> ass-kicking.jpg


yes. Nice gif by the way!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Haaaawaaaa --- Don't get shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe :


The Canadians can not bring what they have left for firearms down here. Trudeau made sure the govt snagged them.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-04-2018)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> The Canadians can not bring what they have left for firearms down here. Trudeau made sure the govt snagged them.



 Buh --- Buhhhh ---- Butt , how can I protect Madison?  How can I set in her living room with my H&K USP compact 9mm ; and short 12 gauge shotgun ; and H&K MP-5K PDW ---- and protect her from Muslim Terrorists?  





























 Joe :  ( US Army - Security : 2nd Infantry Division ; Camp Casey, Korea  )

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Buh --- Buhhhh ---- Butt , how can I protect Madison?  How can I set in her living room with my H&K USP compact 9mm ; and short 12 gauge shotgun ; and H&K MP-5K PDW ---- and protect her from Muslim Terrorists?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Claymores

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

@Rickity Plumber


  Me.... pleated slacks, nice shirt - tie and jacket. Carrying my H&K USP compact 9mm ; driving Madison to and from work. Keeping her safe and protecting her, safe from Mooslems.  My MP-5K  PDW beside me.

  I cant protect Madi..... Unless I have my guns and vehicles.











 Joe :

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Here is what ya need to De-mooslum-ize Canada when you take @Madison to work and stuff. 

Clears the sidewalks of mooslums way before they can sidewalk surf to make safe passage for Madison.




Followed by this for mop up:

----------

Madison (03-04-2018)

----------


## Madison

> Here is what ya need to De-mooslum-ize Canada when you take @Madison to work and stuff. 
> 
> Clears the sidewalks of mooslums way before they can sidewalk surf to make safe passage for Madison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by this for mop up:


You don`t mop up...you just do a huge pile put gazoline and set into fire

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Fun fact.

We can own cannons.  Just not explosive shells.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> you don`t mop up...you just do a huge pile put gazoline and set into fire


lol!

----------


## Madison

> Buh --- Buhhhh ---- Butt , how can I protect Madison?  How can I set in her living room with my H&K USP compact 9mm ; and short 12 gauge shotgun ; and H&K MP-5K PDW ---- and protect her from Muslim Terrorists?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-04-2018)

----------

